# Battle of the drippers



## Nightwalker (3/6/16)

So let's name our favourite drippers.
RDTA's are excluded from this.


----------



## Nightwalker (3/6/16)

I'll start.
Currently its the DOGE V3.


----------



## Ernest (3/6/16)

I suppose BF is also out.
Big build - Petri
Everyday vape - Nipple

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WernerK (3/6/16)

Still the Sapor for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (3/6/16)

Favorite dripper is also the first dripper I received, the Royal Hunter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

DotMod Petri Authentic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (3/6/16)

Velocity RDA

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WernerK (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> DotMod Petri Authentic
> View attachment 56451


I really want one, just dont have the cash


----------



## GreenyZA (3/6/16)

Tsunami for its amazing build deck and awesome flavour and there is a very special place in my heart for the Wotofo Lush. It was my first RDA. It has super flavour, amazing clouds, I love the airflow setup and it has an awesome deck. Since I took off the paint and brush finished it, I have been using it as my daily runner. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Sapor #NUFFSAID

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

WernerK said:


> I really want one, just dont have the cash



The clone Petri at Sir Vape is pretty good... still use mine... it's not perfect but well worth the small amount.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/petri-1-5-styled-rda-clone?variant=20085180867

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/16)

Sapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The clone Petri at Sir Vape is pretty good... still use mine... it's not perfect but well worth the small amount.
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/petri-1-5-styled-rda-clone?variant=20085180867


Yeah i saw but i want the real experience  il rather save for it than buy a clone

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo (3/6/16)

Velocity Mini and Twisted Messes Squared.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Honourable mention must go to the Velocity and the Velo mini!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

Velocity and the twisted messes squared are my babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veez (3/6/16)

1. Plume Veil
2. Twisted Messes Black and Gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (3/6/16)

Ehpro Nixon V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

528 Customs Goon 24mm. Best flavour out of all my atties. I am getting the black one with wide chuff cap as soon as they land here but 528 have a backlog so they havent even shipped yet. 


Can fit any build you imagine in there. But never does flavour get compromised. Not as huge air flow as the Messes Squared but I never have that all the way open anyway...Gold plated posts for max conductivity...



Side air flow positioned right over the coils. And it is THICK steel. Feels soooo good. All my other atties feel cheap except the Messes Squared but that thing set me back 1200 bucks so it is ALMOST on par with the Goon, but bang-for-buck wise the Goon wins hands down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

Second in line... the mighty Twised Messes Squared. Clouds for days. Flavour for years. 



Killer looks. Fantastic air flow you cant ask for more. You can breathe through it like a snorkel. Handles SUPER hot builds and stays perfectly controlled all the way...

And the most comfortable build deck of all time. I am happy to own an authentic. Paid throuh my teeth but this is my go-to atty for proper nic hits. Messes and Special Reserve in the evenings. Yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> 528 Customs Goon 24mm. Best flavour out of all my atties. I am getting the black one with wide chuff cap as soon as they land here but 528 have a backlog so they havent even shipped yet.
> View attachment 56473
> 
> Can fit any build you imagine in there. But never does flavour get compromised. Not as huge air flow as the Messes Squared but I never have that all the way open anyway...Gold plated posts for max conductivity...
> ...


Damn wish I could afford this beauty ever looking to sell hit me up lol?


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

That twisted messes was made for crazy builds I love it so much.
Bought it in the states and the guy put a stagged build in it, fused clapton and ran a 28 Guage in between best freaking vape of my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

Alex said:


> Velocity RDA
> View attachment 56453


Yo man where did you get that BMI mod?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Damn wish I could afford this beauty ever looking to sell hit me up lol?


Hot damn no way lmfao... cant wait to get the black version.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/16)

I'm not a big RDA fan but the Velocity needs a mention, not the best flavour dripper but it is a pleasure to build on and use, let's not forget that just about every popular RTA available now owes its existence to the Velocity.

I know this may not have been the most talked about RDA but the one that impressed me most for vape quality and especially flavour has been the Deadmodz.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (3/6/16)

Twisted messes ... V1 and v2 ... Authentic . My favourite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/6/16)

Velocity v2...dripped or BF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (3/6/16)

must say bumblbee i agree. quite fond of my deadmodz too. also got to put a word in for my most used rda the humble derringer. great flavour best sampling dripper i have yet found, own 2 and use both every day. 
and as a great allrounder the alliance is also worthy of a mention.. 
however i dont yet own a petri... yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (3/6/16)

cam said:


> must say bumblbee i agree. quite fond of my deadmodz too. also got to put a word in for my most used rda the humble derringer. great flavour best sampling dripper i have yet found, own 2 and use both every day.
> and as a great allrounder the alliance is also worthy of a mention..
> however i dont yet own a petri... yet.


Got the petri before and was not for me . I suppose like anything else it depend to taste .


----------



## bakersman (3/6/16)

Dark horse, running dual 24g wraps comes out to about .45ohms. pushing at 75w, vape is warm, but not too hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (4/6/16)

I love the Wismec Indestructible. It's the only RDA I currently own, though... so ja. Honourable mentions must go to the Velocity; although I don't care much for the fact that it has a simpleton's "face", it set a massive standard for build decks on all manner of tanks.

All of this being said, the blue and gold Petri is my unicorn. One day I will rustle up enough cash to buy an authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Kamiel said:


> I love the Wismec Indestructible. It's the only RDA I currently own, though... so ja. Honourable mentions must go to the Velocity; although I don't care much for the fact that it has a simpleton's "face", it set a massive standard for build decks on all manner of tanks.
> 
> All of this being said, the blue and gold Petri is my unicorn. One day I will rustle up enough cash to buy an authentic.


Just lay off the coffee for a month looool... i gave up some pleasures to own that Messes Squared. And the Goon took some stretching of budget and a sacrifice here and there. 

I am a gamer. No new titles for 4 months was one of the sacrifices. I got myself Doom though. Hellyesssss.... but now, only local juice and DIY and no going out or anything...


----------



## Cobrali (4/6/16)

UD HUNTER! Getting a Petri soon though..so one for clouds and one for flavour..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (4/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just lay off the coffee for a month looool... i gave up some pleasures to own that Messes Squared. And the Goon took some stretching of budget and a sacrifice here and there.
> 
> I am a gamer. No new titles for 4 months was one of the sacrifices. I got myself Doom though. Hellyesssss.... but now, only local juice and DIY and no going out or anything...


Hahahaha! But.... Coffee and vaping are of equal importance to me. I've been drinking coffee since before I even smoked.

I'm a gamer too. Just bought all the DLCs for Fallout 4 -- but I had to put off on Uncharted 4, and Overwatch, because I bought a Disguiser, Tornado and Gemini from China. 

I too only buy local juices now -- since I can get 100 ml for the same price as 30ml import, and I go through juice like I drink the stuff lol. How's that Twisted Messes compared to the Petri?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (4/6/16)

Kamiel said:


> Hahahaha! But.... Coffee and vaping are of equal importance to me. I've been drinking coffee since before I even smoked.
> 
> I'm a gamer too. Just bought all the DLCs for Fallout 4 -- but I had to put off on Uncharted 4, and Overwatch, because I bought a Disguiser, Tornado and Gemini from China.
> 
> I too only buy local juices now -- since I can get 100 ml for the same price as 30ml import, and I go through juice like I drink the stuff lol. How's that Twisted Messes compared to the Petri?


Asking that is like asking how is God of War is compared to call of duty, they are both great but you get two different things from them.


----------



## Keyaam (4/6/16)

For ease of use and a variety of build capabilities i vote the tm2. Then again i have hooked on a phenotype l recently. Having vaped on a goon recently i can see why people love that atty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (4/6/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Asking that is like asking how is God of War is compared to call of duty, they are both great but you get two different things from them.


There are certain other aspects though besides flavour vs clouds (I prefer flavour any day so I guess it's Petri for me, hey?). But yes, there's ease of builds,the size of the deck for variety, etc, etc...


----------



## Kamiel (4/6/16)

Keyaam said:


> For ease of use and a variety of build capabilities i vote the tm2. Then again i have hooked on a phenotype l recently. Having vaped on a goon recently i can see why people love that atty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I've been considering getting the Phenotype instead of the Petri as it's more available. The RDA market is so competitive that it's easy to buy the wrong thing though, so I keep dithering... 

Although the tank atty market is just as crowded, I have a much easier time choosing RTAs and RDTAs because I can tell which ones will agree with my tastes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Kamiel said:


> Hahahaha! But.... Coffee and vaping are of equal importance to me. I've been drinking coffee since before I even smoked.
> 
> I'm a gamer too. Just bought all the DLCs for Fallout 4 -- but I had to put off on Uncharted 4, and Overwatch, because I bought a Disguiser, Tornado and Gemini from China.
> 
> I too only buy local juices now -- since I can get 100 ml for the same price as 30ml import, and I go through juice like I drink the stuff lol. How's that Twisted Messes compared to the Petri?


Bro the Messes... was worth the sacrifices. 100 percent worth it. And waiting for Doom... you had a jam with that bit of badass yet?? 

Anyhow if you have some free time on Friday after work we should link up and I introduce you to some MAD cats I am buying from... 300 bucks for 100ml and their gear is NEXT LEVEL. We share many tastes i think you will be impressed man. Link up at VC and we go have a vape at my mates place and I introduce you. If keen we talk in PM...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Kamiel said:


> Yeah. I've been considering getting the Phenotype instead of the Petri as it's more available. The RDA market is so competitive that it's easy to buy the wrong thing though, so I keep dithering...
> 
> Although the tank atty market is just as crowded, I have a much easier time choosing RTAs and RDTAs because I can tell which ones will agree with my tastes.


350 for a phenotype clone. That air flow is killer. Vaped off a 200w build and it was cool as all get out. If you want to build HOT it is an incredibly good dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (4/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> 350 for a phenotype clone. That air flow is killer. Vaped off a 200w build and it was cool as all get out. If you want to build HOT it is an incredibly good dripper.



Yeah the pheno is flexible. If u want flavor just build according to the airflow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Keyaam said:


> Yeah the pheno is flexible. If u want flavor just build according to the airflow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also really like it. Would love an authentic but just might settle for a clone. Way impressed.


----------



## Kamiel (5/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bro the Messes... was worth the sacrifices. 100 percent worth it. And waiting for Doom... you had a jam with that bit of badass yet??
> 
> Anyhow if you have some free time on Friday after work we should link up and I introduce you to some MAD cats I am buying from... 300 bucks for 100ml and their gear is NEXT LEVEL. We share many tastes i think you will be impressed man. Link up at VC and we go have a vape at my mates place and I introduce you. If keen we talk in PM...


Sounds like a plan! ... Except it's going to be ramadaan, so won't be hanging out at VC for any reason other than to buy juice.

Still, I'd be amped to meet you and your connection. Talk games. Talk vapes. I'll PM you in the morning and we can talk bidness.


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/16)

cam said:


> must say bumblbee i agree. quite fond of my deadmodz too. also got to put a word in for my most used rda the humble derringer. great flavour best sampling dripper i have yet found, own 2 and use both every day.
> and as a great allrounder the alliance is also worthy of a mention..
> however i dont yet own a petri... yet.



I did not think that I would comment here seeing as I am still very new to this and I only own 1 RDA. It also happens to be a Derringer. I like it and I am glad to see it is not just because it's the only one I have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bakersman (5/6/16)

I built a tsunami last night, and it kicked ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (5/6/16)

Velocity mini - easy to build good clouds decent flavour

Doge - great clouds decent flavour

Mutation v4 - amazing flavour but leaks (almost as much as most women do when they see me)

Derringer - I was indifferent with this one

Plume veil clone - great flavour but wobbly driptip irritated me

Dark horse - average to say the least

Odin - good flavour tricky to build

Those are the only drippers I used extensively, hoping to get my hands on a petri or tm2 soon... But with all drippers, some builds work, some dont. I just found the velo v2 to be the most forgiving

*need to mention that the best flavour I got was from the nuppin, but that's bottom fed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Most of my drippers are Old Skol from when I dripped on tube mods, all authentic. Honorable mention goes to... the Senio Hybrids, By Leo eBaron and eBaron Pro's, Tridents, Veritas. I still use an Origen V1 sometimes.

Current is an authentic Petri V2 w/Trinity Comp Glass cap that I bought for the Noisy Crickets (although I am running an Avocado on the one I am using). I've been using the Petri (minus the Trinity cap) on the TC box mods instead.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollie (5/6/16)

AWWWWWW SNAP @Spydro 

For me its got to be the Dotmod Petri. Best flavour atty I've tried to date, and with the cloud cap, it can chuck some serious clouds. I have one on a Cricket, and one on my 213!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Didn't like it on the Noisy Cricket @Ollie with the biggest KA1 dual build I could get in it with the stock cap, didn't go back and do a dual Clapton build on it like I probably should have started with, and still didn't bother when the Trinity cap finally came. The Avo 22 was/is working very well on the one NC I am using with that same KA1 dual build. I don't vape it much so just haven't bothered to play with it again. Too many other mods/toppers that are stellar take up most of my time.


----------



## MorneW (5/6/16)

My favourite that I always go back to is the TM v1. But I am intrigued by the DM Petri. Think I will get one and give it a go.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (5/6/16)

- Royal Hunter Mini (authentic) awesome flavour, well built, super stealthy and light.
- Jaybo Indestructible - for the price, awesome vape with a nice large build deck.
I tried an authentic Twisted Messes Squared as well as a clone, very impressed with flavour on both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/6/16)

MorneW said:


> My favourite that I always go back to is the TM v1. But I am intrigued by the DM Petri. Think I will get one and give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk



If you want one you better be quick cause these things are hard to come by. I only know of one place that currently has 1 black left in stock. 

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/authentic-dotmod-v2-rda/


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/6/16)

The only dripper that i have liked is my el cheapo velocity v1 clone.
Nothing i have gotten compares to it in terms of clouds and flavour.
I would have to say my 2nd best is my authentic infinate clt v4 but i dont like the chuff cap it comes with.
I orderd something special this past Friday will be getting it tomorrow and judging by this thread i think im gonna have a winner 
Will keep everyone updated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (5/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> The only dripper that i have liked is my el cheapo velocity v1 clone.
> Nothing i have gotten compares to it in terms of clouds and flavour.
> I would have to say my 2nd best is my authentic infinate clt v4 but i dont like the chuff cap it comes with.
> I orderd something special this past Friday will be getting it tomorrow and judging by this thread i think im gonna have a winner
> Will keep everyone updated.


TM2...?


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> TM2...?



We shall see tomorrow 
Hahahaha
Folk here like giving me FOMO so its my turn Hahahaha.
And im getting my custom hands drip tip tomorrow, the one i spoke about this week.
Tomorrow getting some awesome vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (5/6/16)

My doge v2 and still my old Magma was the first dripper I bought still like it on my Apollo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (6/6/16)

*1. Velocity Mini *(this thing just stays champ for me. I don't agree with the flavour issue on it. Build twisted claptons in there and close down the airflow to about 30% and you'll get all the flavour you can wish for)
*2. Tsunami *(amazing flavour and cloud, but I couldn't get used to filling with those kennedy style tubes, it irritated me. So I sold it, if it weren't for that, it would be the best IMO)
*3. Deadmodz* (this oak was awesome, until the centre post started coming loose, which made building on it a pain, so build quality wasn't on par for me. The flavour on it was amazing though)

That's me.


----------



## PsyCLown (6/6/16)

I have an Aelous Lite and I am loving it! Flavour is great and so is the airflow.

Have used a Sapor and a TM (not sure if 1 or 2), but both were in a shop so don't feel as if I can comment on how the 3 compare.


----------



## Silvertongue (6/6/16)

Tsunami


----------



## TheLongTwitch (6/6/16)

My 2c :
Special mention to the original *Fishbone*, as it blew mi socks off and definite cause of swapping from tanks to drippers.

But currently I love and run a *Kennedy v2* all day almost every single day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (6/6/16)

1. Sapor
2. Sapor
3. Sapor.

I keep coming back to the sapor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/6/16)

Got myself the vicious ant. This beast is evil. Quad twisted coils, 6 wraps, 3mmID at 220W put me in my place fast

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Got myself the vicious ant. This beast is evil. Quad twisted coils, 6 wraps, 3mmID at 220W put me in my place fast


I look at that and think WHY?! Not even staged builds yet. Hell what kind of resistance will a staged build give, Claptons and SS guessing .06 or what?!. 

That is insane. So far over the top I cant even begin lol... 

I like me some exotic gear and builds but... but... SHEESH. Insane.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I look at that and think WHY?! Not even staged builds yet. Hell what kind of resistance will a staged build give, Claptons and SS guessing .06 or what?!.
> 
> That is insane. So far over the top I cant even begin lol...
> 
> I like me some exotic gear and builds but... but... SHEESH. Insane.


It pumped out enough clouds to look like a forest fire .
Why? Because it is awesome and the flavour is unbelievable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> It pumped out enough clouds to look like a forest fire .
> Why? Because it is awesome and the flavour is unbelievable.


Wow bro... thats intense loool
I will vape it though. I will vape anything once. 220w?!?!


----------



## Nightwalker (7/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wow bro... thats intense loool
> I will vape it though. I will vape anything once. 220w?!?!


Yip. And it was brilliant


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (8/6/16)

Twisted Messes Squared, Twisted Messes V1 and the Phenotype L

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Yip. And it was brilliant


This before or after it taught you the lessons you speak of? Lol. You running PWM? Or is that a TRUE 220w?


----------



## Nightwalker (8/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> This before or after it taught you the lessons you speak of? Lol. You running PWM? Or is that a TRUE 220w?


Before. And true 220W on RX


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/16)

Petri Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Before. And true 220W on RX


How do those posts work, two series pairs in parallel? What was the resistance on that build? I am pretty fascinated with that monster.


----------



## Nightwalker (8/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> How do those posts work, two series pairs in parallel? What was the resistance on that build? I am pretty fascinated with that monster.


Positive ontop, negative below. That was a 0.18 build. Get one. Its a ***** to build first few times then it's easy


----------



## Juani (8/6/16)

I'm really enjoying my Double Vision RDA.  I really like the look of the buddha RDA but i've only seen the 30mm ones locally. Do you guys know if the Mini buddha is available in SA?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Positive ontop, negative below. That was a 0.18 build. Get one. Its a ***** to build first few times then it's easy


Thats pretty damn flexible. So you can choose what is para and what is series pretty much depending how you build? That sounds wicked. Yup. There it is. My GAS is acting up now. (Gear Acquisition Syndrome). Thanks for that bud.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Petri Baby!
> View attachment 57011
> View attachment 57012


Ordering an all black Switching Ant... will look even better with the Messes Squared on top. Only colour for me is going to be a red screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/6/16)

Where do you get one of those RDA 's from @Nightwalker ?


----------



## Spydro (8/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Got myself the vicious ant. This beast is evil. Quad twisted coils, 6 wraps, 3mmID at 220W put me in my place fast



I like VA atty's, so if I had something to run this 30mm monster on I would buy a Goliath V2. But I don't have a 26650 tube mod or a big clumsy box mod, and I'm not buying either one just for this RDA. Lollipop gear doesn't appeal to me, not even just to play on (and that's all it would be to me, something to play around with).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Yeah hot damn I also dont have a mod that would look decent on. Even the RX cant see bigger than 24mm on there without overhang...

It will look great on that huge mod of Paulies I saw in the vids from the vape meet earlier this year. That thing is massive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (8/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

